# Cost Of Getting Into Kegging?



## Zohnaphyroid (25/2/11)

Here in NZ a used corny keg typically runs around NZ$90-$100. It seems expensive compared with what I've seen on American websites - typically US$40, around half the price. Then 1 keg would not be enough, you would probably need 4 or 5. And then you need taps (seem to run around $50-$100 each) and CO2 tank (hundreds of $$$ unless you can use a small sodastream one?). Plus are there some other bits & pieces needed?

Well it seems awfully expensive. I'd like to get into it but the cost is an obstacle - doesn't seem worth the expense. Is there a cheaper way to go? What about those plastic ones with spigot and natural carbing?


----------



## bignath (25/2/11)

Zohnaphyroid said:


> What about those plastic ones with spigot and natural carbing?



???????? No idea...

With natural carbing though...Carbonation is only half the issue with the "gas" side of things. Yes you absolutely can naturally carb a keg, (many here do that exact thing) but you will still need gas to push out the beer. It's the same principle as cask wine, or the plastic containers of water that have a dispenser tap on them. A wine cask will pour great for the first half of it, but then slow down considerably as it empties. The water containers typically have a spot on the top where you are supposed to puncture the container. This allows air in to the vessel and then pushes the rest out. 

Yes the cost of kegging to setup can seem very daunting, but it is so worth it. And for me, none of it has to do with the "coolness" factor of pouring a beer. Once your mates have had a few goes at your taps, the novelty wears off. For me, it's the convenience. One vessel to fill, one vessel to clean, one vessel to store. NO big cleanup after a poker night when the last thing you want to do is go back out to the shed and pick up and clean all the empties with a massive hangover....

The practicality of kegging is why i do it. I still bottle the odd batch here and there 'cause lets face it, i don't just drink at my house...

Small chest freezer or a fridge for the kegs - free quite often. Keep eyes peeled.
Get a kegging setup from a sponsor or other home brew shop. Cost depends on how "big" you go...
Gas - i've been kegging for over two years now, and have only just swapped over my first gas bottle. As it turns out, it still had a kilo or so of gas left in, but i had a party to cater for and didn't want to chance running out. I get mine from BOC. A refill i think is about $65 and the rental on the bottle is $13 a month. I'm sure there are cheaper ways to do this, but i live in a "regional centre" as opposed to a city, and options are severly limited to me for gas.

All up, i reckon it cost me around $1000 to start kegging, but that was including a chest freezer purchased brand new ($300)

It is worth it if you can part with the cash to do it. 

Cheers,

Nath


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (26/2/11)

Big Nath said:


> For me, it's the convenience. One vessel to fill, one vessel to clean, one vessel to store. NO big cleanup after a poker night when the last thing you want to do is go back out to the shed and pick up and clean all the empties with a massive hangover....
> 
> The practicality of kegging is why i do it. I still bottle the odd batch here and there 'cause lets face it, i don't just drink at my house...
> 
> Nath



That is pretty much why I keg. :icon_cheers:


----------



## stux (26/2/11)

It basically costs about 650-700AUD to start kegging

Add to that a keg fridge (50-100$? if you get a second hand one)

Dunno about in NZ

Yes, its a big expense, but its all about how you value your time, if you're a poor student, then you might not be able to afford it. If you are relatively time-poor and able to afford a kegging system, it might make all the difference about "do I bother with this homebrewing thing, i hate cleaning bottles" or "yes, i love homebrewing, and I don't have to clean bottles"


----------



## eXpeLL (26/2/11)

I found myself in that situation about 10 years ago. Was a poor student on Youth Allowance (~$300 a fortnight) living interstate from my family. Loved homebrewing for the cost (20 - 30 cents a stubbie with k&k) but despised bottle cleaning. Unfortunately my distaste for cleaning bottles eventually won out as I was using stubbies I had saved from parties (so approx 60 stubbies per 23 L batch). So I stopped brewing  . Now I have lots of disposable income and my interests have changed. Had always dreamed of having draught beer at home back then so when I got back into brewing (courtesy of SWMBO) I bit the bullet and spent the money and won't look back. Its now a hobby rather than a money saving venture (can become a sort of money sink, I've been at the LHBS every week over the last 2 months and always find something to burn a hole in my wallet. I think I'm single handedly paying the guys mortgage <_< ).

There are other systems you can look into although I may be flamed for suggesting it. Tap-a-draught was the one I looked into before I was kegging. It's cheaper upfront, $250 I think (compared with $600+) and you only have 4 bottles (5L each) to clean but the ongoing costs are higher and almost everyone here I'm sure would suggest just putting that money towards kegging gear (which I would agree with).

Anyway, don't think I've helped but that was my experience.


----------



## Spartan 117 (26/2/11)

It doesn't have to be that expensive, you're best shopping around (ebay has some good aussie made regs etc) and craftbrewer do cheap kegs (4 for AU$240) but you would have to pay for postage which might be a bit much, however if you went halves with a mate or something like that might work out a bit cheaper. As for the gas, I rent my bottle and it's cheap as I pay about AU$35 every 3 months and get it swapped free of charge (except for the gas) and no hassle finding a place to fill them etc. Taps can be bought second hand easily enough even go to your local and see if they have any spares floating around the place, or you can just get some plastic ones which work great for the cost of them. 

Anyway, keep an eye out on here (or if there's a NZ forum for home brewers) for people selling stuff and collect it all over time cheaply

Good Luck 

Aaron 

P.S see if you can organise a bulk buy of things with other NZ brewers.

EDIT :  Full Keg Setup


----------



## Peteoz77 (26/2/11)

Also keep in mind that the investment is for LIFE. Once you have a kegging setup, you are set and never need to buy again. SHould you decide to get out, you will get most of your money back (maybe even MAKE money!)

I added up evereything I have spent on a full AG brewing setup with kegs and taps etc and it was over $3K. However I was spending $80 per week on two slabs, so I saved $1500 the first year and THOUSANDS every year after..


----------



## TidalPete (26/2/11)

> basically costs about 650-700AUD to start kegging
> Add to that a keg fridge (50-100$? if you get a second hand one)


That's pretty much on the money for a 2-keg setup IMHO.

The longer you hold off the more expensive it's going to be.
Was lucky around 4 years back to get my original 4 (Now 10) kegs cheap through mates. Add on a $70 fire extinguisher & an old regulator from Pre-Shop Ross ($50) :beer: & a great old kegerator ($230) & I was in business for well under $700 including incidentials. Still hard to find a place that will gas an empty stinguisher up here in Qld but where there's a will there's a way.  
Flash forward to NOW! --- Dollar at parity with the Yanks, lots more online HBS & extra competition so things should be at least on par with what I paid 4 years ago? Still a hefty sum to fork out but if you bite the bullet you will never look back.

TP


----------



## BobtheBrewer (26/2/11)

+1 all of the above. The best advice that I can offer is, if you can buy a gas cylinder do so! Saves you the $130 per year or so in rental, the biggest ripoff in the whole deal. Let's face it, around $40 for a refill if you use a whole bottle in a year, and $130+ just to rent it. Remember that you are paying for the gas as well as the rental.


----------



## stux (27/2/11)

eXpeLL said:


> I found myself in that situation about 10 years ago. Was a poor student on Youth Allowance (~$300 a fortnight) living interstate from my family. Loved homebrewing for the cost (20 - 30 cents a stubbie with k&k) but despised bottle cleaning. Unfortunately my distaste for cleaning bottles eventually won out as I was using stubbies I had saved from parties (so approx 60 stubbies per 23 L batch). So I stopped brewing  . Now I have lots of disposable income and my interests have changed. Had always dreamed of having draught beer at home back then so when I got back into brewing (courtesy of SWMBO) I bit the bullet and spent the money and won't look back. Its now a hobby rather than a money saving venture (can become a sort of money sink, I've been at the LHBS every week over the last 2 months and always find something to burn a hole in my wallet. I think I'm single handedly paying the guys mortgage <_< ).
> 
> There are other systems you can look into although I may be flamed for suggesting it. Tap-a-draught was the one I looked into before I was kegging. It's cheaper upfront, $250 I think (compared with $600+) and you only have 4 bottles (5L each) to clean but the ongoing costs are higher and almost everyone here I'm sure would suggest just putting that money towards kegging gear (which I would agree with).
> 
> Anyway, don't think I've helped but that was my experience.



Hmmm deja vu 

10 years ago, student, bottles, getting out of it because of bottles, swmbo, biting the kegging bullet because of her, LHBS etc


----------



## stick_65 (2/3/11)

mate i just got into it 2 weeks ago, check out mybeershop.com i got 2 reconditioned kegs, tuesco gas regulator with lines, clamps, long shank tap (to fit through fridge door), and disconnects delivered for about $230 from melbourne to the ACT, then locally i got a 4.5kg c02 bottle for $210 but they paid for the bottle aswell, so now my refills are only $60-70


----------

